# PC World Magazine How to



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/244474/how_to_install_the_android_market_on_your_kindle_fire.html

In case you did not know how to do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, jbc...

I'll note here that this does require rooting the Fire, just so folks know.  And from what little I've read, disables Amazon video services.  And is likely against Amazon's TOS.  (Admittedly, I haven't read much as I'm not interested in rooting mine.  )

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've read that you can root it long enough to install the android market and then unroot it and the market will stay... Then you get the video services back and it's back to "normal". I haven't tried it, maybe one of these days when I don't have anything more important to do.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I haven't tried it, maybe one of these days when I don't have anything more important to do.


and that would be ................................. when ?


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> I'll note here that this does require rooting the Fire, just so folks know.


Good warning. The downside of rooting is that it's possible to turn the Fire into a brick if you don't do it exactly right. So unless you have a really good reason to do it, it's generally best not to root a tablet unless you know exactly what you're doing.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I don't want my Fire to turn into a brick any time soon.  I don't think I will be doing any rooting.


----------

